# Flow bindings size help



## Rekaw (Sep 23, 2017)

I have Flow Fuse hybrid L and boot size 8 / 41. Looking at size chart M and L should be ok (M:4.5 - 8.5 L:7.5 - 11.5) but even after I moved highbacks and bindings forward as far as I could my toes are sticking out about 0.5cm and hells about 2cm so difference is pretty big and "bunkbeds"(not sure if that's how those pads are called) are sticking out the same ammout as toes but they are low so they drag on snow a bit while carving. I"ll try to sell them but if I manage to do that I don't know if I should buy M size or look for something completely else. Is there someone that can tell me if M will be ok for size 8 or I'll have similar problem as with L?


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Rekaw said:


> I have Flow Fuse hybrid L and boot size 8 / 41. Looking at size chart M and L should be ok (M:4.5 - 8.5 L:7.5 - 11.5) but even after I moved highbacks and bindings forward as far as I could my toes are sticking out about 0.5cm and hells about 2cm so difference is pretty big and "bunkbeds"(not sure if that's how those pads are called) are sticking out the same ammout as toes but they are low so they drag on snow a bit while carving. I"ll try to sell them but if I manage to do that I don't know if I should buy M size or look for something completely else. Is there someone that can tell me if M will be ok for size 8 or I'll have same problem as with L?


I ride mostly Flows and Gnus myself too and from what I can see you're perfectly fine. Some overhang is normal. You don't want to be too small for your bindings because then you lose control. You're well within the reasonable parameters for overhang. At your size you could really go either way and be fine.


----------



## Rekaw (Sep 23, 2017)

Bataleon85 said:


> You don't want to be too small for your bindings because then you lose control. You're well within the reasonable parameters for overhang. At your size you could really go either way and be fine.


 I have basicly no overhang on toeside and I have 2 cm on hells what is borderline form what I've read so that's problem for me, I've moved them as far as possible and there is still much much more overhang on heels and I can fell it while riding. I want to know how would it look like with M.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Rekaw said:


> I have basicly no overhang on toeside and I have 2 cm on hells what is borderline form what I've read so that's problem for me, I've moved them as far as possible and there is still much much more overhang on heels and I can fell it while riding. I want to know how would it look like with M.


Like I said you could really go either way. Did you slide the heelbeds up? That's a feature a lot of people miss with the newer flows. If you unscrew them like you're going to adjust your discs, you can actually slide the foam front or back. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rekaw (Sep 23, 2017)

Bataleon85 said:


> Did you slide the heelbeds up? That's a feature a lot of people miss with the newer flows. If you unscrew them like you're going to adjust your discs, you can actually slide the foam front or back.


One of first things I did  If I didn't do that I would have no overhang on toes at all.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Rekaw said:


> One of first things I did  If I didn't do that I would have no overhang on toes at all.


Hmmmm... What size board are these on? 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rekaw (Sep 23, 2017)

Ride Helix 153, mabye board being asymmetric have something to do with that. 

Edit: Nope I've checked and toeside as heelside are both 11cm from screw-holes. But I also have moved that plastic highback part down and it helped by few mm.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Rekaw said:


> Ride Helix 153, mabye board being asymmetric have something to do with that.
> 
> Edit: Nope I've checked and toeside as heelside are both 11cm from screw-holes. But I also have moved that plastic highback part down and it helped by few mm.


Yeah I looked myself and that wouldn't be the factor. You should have plenty of room on that board. The only other thing I can think is moving the actual highbacks, not just adjusting them. Did you physically take them out of the bindings or did you just adjust the forward lean? You can bring the entire highback in or out a couple pegs on those bindings. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rekaw (Sep 23, 2017)

Is that what are you asking about? That dark blue part that is aluminiunm?


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Rekaw said:


> Is that what are you asking about? That dark blue part that is aluminiunm?


That would be the highback cable, but no, I meant physically removing the highbacks from the frame and bringing them in a peg or two. They should come out with a screw and there will be a few different options for where to mount them. Although now that you mention it, the cable is another factor I overlooked. I don't think that'll affect your boot placement much, but it could be responsible for a minor amount. If you have the cables in the rear most setting, they're going to put your forward lean more to the rear. If you haven't, try moving the entire highback up AND putting the cable end in the forward notch. Short of that, I really can't think of any more you can do on this particular binding to bump your feet up more.


----------



## Rekaw (Sep 23, 2017)

Are you sure it's just highback cable?


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Rekaw said:


> Are you sure?


You know what... I feel like a complete dick now. I'm thinking of these FLUX bindings I have that have super adjustable highbacks. Must be age creeping up on me. Anywho, back to the issue of the cables, which notch did you put the cable tips in? 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rekaw (Sep 23, 2017)

I think we have much different bindings XD


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Rekaw said:


> I think we have much different bindings XD


I'm starting to wonder myself. You sure they're Fuses and not NX2s? I have three pairs of Fuses both hybrid and not and they look nothing like your pictures. Short of my little Flux memory snafu, I do still know my way around Flow bindings and those don't look like Fuses. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rekaw (Sep 23, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/i/401376730964?rt=nc I'm sure


----------



## Rekaw (Sep 23, 2017)

Close enough I guess


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Rekaw said:


> Close enough I guess


Yeah I see it now. The other pictures kinda looked like the NX2s. But what I said is pretty universal on all Flow bindings I've ever owned. The cable tips snap into a little notch in the bottom of the baseplate and there's a more forward option and a more rearward option. The end of your cable should have a nut on it that locks into the notch of the baseplate. They take a little doing to get out of the notch, but if you fool with it, they should pop out and then you can adjust them accordingly. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rekaw (Sep 23, 2017)

Mabye it's because English isn't my main language but I don't get what you are talking about, I'm sorry.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Sorry, I was at work so couldn't really illustrate what I was talking about. Here's a picture of where you can adjust the highbacks. There are two sets of mounting holes and generally the bindings come with the highbacks in the "bigger" option. Take a look. And nevermind about the cables. I don't think that's going to significantly adjust your bindings to eliminate heel drag. The cables adjust the forward lean, not the actual placement of the feet. 

But back to your highbacks, just pop out the screws that hold your highback and ankle strap ladder/buckle and bring them down to that open hole you see. Should bring your heels in enough to eliminate some heel drag.


----------



## Rekaw (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm have no idea what is that hole for but I've checked that long time ago, imagine my disappointment when I saw this.  What's funny here http://www.flow.com/content/Flow%20Binding%20Repairs%20and%20Instructions.pdf is that https://snag.gy/szUmbL.jpg there should be two sets of those squares.


----------

